# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Cdo 3 dite ne Amazone zbulohet nje specie e re

## shigjeta

*Cdo 3 dite ne Amazone zbulohet nje specie e re*

Specie spektakolare, te panjohura me pare, jane zbuluar dhe po zbulohen ne Amazone, gati 1 specie e re cdo 3 dite, sipas raportit te Fondit Boteror per Natyren (World Wildlife Fund - WWF) paraqitur nder te tjerash ne mbledhjen e rradhes se OKB-se, qe po zhvillohet keto dite ne Japoni. Ky raport terheq vemendjen per zhdukjen masive qe po ndodh, te specieve te ndryshme ne gjithe boten. Duke paraqitur shumellojshmerine e specieve ne Amazone, raporti thekson rendesine jetike per te mbrojtur biodiversitetin e planetit tone. Kryetari i WWF ne deklaraten e tij u fokusua ne faktin qe kjo larmi e Amazones eshte ne rrezik per shkak te shpyllezimit dhe krijimit te tokave per agrikulture, duke i rrembyer Amazones gati 17% te  siperfaqes ne 50 vitet e fundit, baraz kjo gati me dyfishin e teritorrit te Spanjes. Eshte e rendesishme thekson Ruiz qe duhet te jemi te vetedijshem per faktin se cfare jemi duke humbur, nese nuk ndryshojme prespektiven e tanishme te asaj qe quajme zhvillim.

Sipas raportit, gjate periudhes 1999-2009, jane zbuluar rreth 1220 specie te reja kafshesh dhe bimesh. Nder to nje anakonde, 4 m e gjate, ne Bolivi, specia e pare e re e zbuluar e anakondave qe prej 1936, duke shenuar keshtu nje prej vetem 4 tipeve te njohura te ketij reptili. Ne nje total prej 55 specie reptilesh te zbuluar, dy jane "anetar" te Elapidaeve - familja e gjarperinjve me helmues ne bote, ku perfshihen kobrat dhe taipanet.
Jane zbuluar nje kaleidoskop bretkosash me ngjyra te ndryshme, duke perfshire 24 llojet e bretkosave te famshme helmuese dhe nje bretkose qe eshte gjys-transparente (translucent).
Nder 257 tipeve te peshqve te zbuluar ne lumenjte dhe liqenet e Amazones, ishte "golia" 'catfish' (kush e di si quhen ne shqip  :buzeqeshje:  ) Nje e llojit te tyre, zbuluar ne Venezuele, ishte rreth 1.5 m i gjate dhe peshonte 32 kg. Mgjs dieta e zakonshme e tyre jane peshq te tjere, ka patur raste midis atyre qe jane kapur, te cilet kane patur mbeturina majmunesh ne stomakun e tyre. 
Jane zbuluar te pakten 500 lloj merimangash, duke perfshire dhe nje lloj qe eshte e gjitha ngjyre kafe pervec nje pale "dhembeve" (fangs) qe ndricojne blu. 
Ne 39 llojet e  reja te gjitareve perfshihet nje delfin lumi ngjyre roze, shtate lloje majmunesh dhe 2 iriqesh.
Nder 637 specie bimesh te zbuluara perfshihen ato te llojit te lulediellit, zambakeve, etj. Amazona eshte banesa e rreth 40 mije lloj bimesh, diversiteti i te cilave eshte ''marramendes'', thuhet ne raport.

Ne saje te perpjekjeve per te shpetuar Amazonen, Brazili ka bashkpunuar me Fondin Boteror te Natyres, Banken Boterore dhe grupe te tjera per te krijuar zona te mbrojtura, qe ne 6 vitet e fundit kane perfshire rreth 37 milion hektar. Nje model bashkpunimi qe duhet ndjekur edhe nga shtetet e tjera per te rruajtur keto pyje tropikale.

_Permbledhur nga 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101026...rsityamazonwwf

ku edhe mund te shikoni disa foto te specive te reja qe jane zbuluar._

----------

